# What's the worst thing your dog ever chewed up?



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Our heeler-x-catahoula (? guessing on the catahoula, but it's looking more and more likely that's the cross) nine month old pup just ate a six wheel drive Polaris Sportsman ATV.

Okay, she didn't actually _eat _the ATV, but she tore the seat and the engine covers off (both sides), chewed up the air intake, chewed the wiring to pieces, chewed the front fenders on both sides, and ate the wiring on the handle bars. She's about 35 pounds and she did this in under an hour.

There was a chipmunk involved. 

I'd have taken pictures, but my father was so mad I think he would have had a stroke if I'd tried. (Me, I figure it's a _heeler-x-catahoula _puppy. What was he expecting? She's a perpetual motion machine with paws.) 

The ATV is already back together, with a few more chew marks and a lot of electrical and duct tape, and the dog is still alive ...


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

But did she get the chipmunk?! That's the important question!

My girl only chewed my glasses and a phone charger cable, the phone charger was my OH's mistake he left it on the floor next to her chew toy. The glasses.. that I will hold against her as long as she lives. Or untill she looks at me with those eyes. She's never chewed anything since her adult teeth came through, thankfully!


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Not my dog...but my father-in-law's dog chewed a hole through our front door to get into our house, then chewed her way into our fridge, pantry, garage, and then through the garage door because she was apparently too stupid to backtrack through her previously chewed holes to get back outside.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Hubby left his lower plate on coffee table & took a shower.
When he came back it was gone but the Vizla was sure making interesting chewing noises in the corner.
Both dog & denture survived.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Compared to y'alls my day planner is nothing, even though I keep my whole life in it.

Beagle pup got the day planner, the best book about archery - ever (even though I'd only read one chapter), and the tip of the leather sheath on my commemorative schrade hunting knife. I'm guessing he stopped on the knife cuz he got poked.

But yeah, no houses or vehicles.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

Our Australian Cattle Dog ate the bench seat out of our van while DH and I were at work. We had it stored in a garage. Left, it was intact, came home, all that was left was the metal frame. He tore off every shred of foam and cloth, and scattered it all over the yard like some sort of bizarre snow storm.

Last winter, our two youngest, Walker Treeing Hound/border collie, WTH/Jack Russell mixes decided to do likewise and chew off the corners of the bench seats of our Ford econoline when we left them unattended in our workshop.

Must have been talking to their ACD Uncle.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

I was going to say the hose, or the plug for a stock tank, but then I read the op, and remembered one of my lgds as a pup. She's a big dog, and as a youngster probably about 90 lbs. This is no minor chewing machine. My 4 year old(when she was about a year old) lgd dissected an ATC, all but the metal. She took out the wiring on my camper, and another trailer. She destroyed a couple hoses. She gnawed on the ears of one of my favorite bottle lambs(who survived fine). She's since outgrown all that and is just an amazing dog now. This post does make me look back and laugh though. I guess it's a good thing I'm patient.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I have a mini poodle named Cooper. He had been a stud dog at his previous home. I can only afford to neuter/spay one dog at a time. I made a wrong calculation, and the female next in line went into heat. Since females are more expensive to fix, I wanted to 'save' that piece of money, and use it on her after her cycle was done. (this is called 'stupid logic') Had to go away for a few hours. Locked her (in heat) in one room, shut him in another. Came home, he'd chewed a good hole in the hollow core door....I took a pic of it then, but I can't find it now. He hadn't yet gotten to her. Guess he was resting before he chewed through to her.
I just happened to decide to get him fixed the next day.

Once I had a male standard poodle. He was only dog ever had who chewed/broke my glasses, watch, jumped on the table, licked the butter, and grabbed the fan above the table, as it was circulating.... (none of these compare to OP)


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

A few years ago my husband was in the hospital for about a week. Coming home he said "all I want to do is get home and get my feet up in my recliner". It is electric. I went in to make sure the pup hadn't messed being home alone for several hours. I looked at the recliner and behind things looked different. Our pup, fully grown, had chewed the electric power cord. :facepalm:

DH forgave him and the pup got some turkey tonight but he came close to meeting an untimely fate that afternoon...


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Zippers, we have a little chihuahua that a few years back started chewing zippers. She had some kind of an accident (we still do not know what exactly) and injured some nerves a few years ago. one of her front legs does not work and the opposite back leg does not work, so we let a lot of things go with her I guess. No telling how many pair of pants and how many bags and various other things she has ruined by chewing the zippers out of them. Like most things, you think you have everything put up, but there is always that one thing you forgot?? Like my $100.00 backpack I used to travel to work with, not no more??


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Skandi said:


> But did she get the chipmunk?! That's the important question!


Either she got it, or it has left for a safer home. If was still around, she'd still be after it. She's relentless when she's in pursuit of a rodent -- she spent all day last week after a chipmunk that was hiding in a rock wall. 

I was wishing for a dog to hunt squirrels with when we got her. Classic case of be careful what you wish for ...

(Unfortunately, she's a complete wuss when it comes to anything big enough to fight back and I do not think that is going to change. She's treed a few raccoons. However, I figure the first time she gets hold of one will be the end her interest in raccoons. Raccoons bite back.)


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

My entire couch. While we were at church. Good thing we just came in from church or hubby would have been a little less mellow about the whole thing! 

I have had eyeglasses, shoes, dog beds, books, a couple of guineas, and lots of other little things. All by a German Shepard pup. He was the best dog we ever had when he grew up


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

My border collie, Pip was left in the bedroom for about an hour when she was 6 months old.
During that time she nosed open my underwear drawer (easy sliding but the TOP drawer) 
and proceeded to remove the fasteners from every one of my bras. 
Every single hook and eye and all the little tiny buckles on the straps? :hrm:
Surgical precision in everything she did.
She spit the tiny pieces all out in a pile on her doggie bed.

Rest in peace @ age 16, my good old girl. 
XOXO


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2014)

I once lost the toe off my 12-year old, re-soled for their last time cowboy boots... I was heartbroken, they were so comfy! We had been through a LOT together!

I lost the heel off of one of the last pairs of stiletto heels I owned - a pair of beautiful, expensive, Italian heels! I still don't know how she got into the closed and latched closet. 

The brand new TV's remote that had to be ordered from Japan to replace it.

The edge of numerous window sill corners, from various dogs and across multiple houses. They must be quite tasty?

One dog eats the dog beds in his crate, endlessly...


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

That's easy! One of my sons!My wifes granny had a large breed white german shepard that just loved to play.It was as gentle as could be but didn't know it own strength.My son loved being outdoors and we were visiting in the house. I saw something "flash" by the window and went to check it out. The dog had his whole head inside his mouth and was shaking him around like a rag doll! He wasn't really hurt and the dog was just playing but Matt turns 30 next Friday and still carries the K-9 scares in his hair line.
When you have kids things seem to just happen.

Wade


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Glad you're back but that is a scary story! Also glad your son was ok.


----------



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

Last night it was the hose. Last week , the remote control for the winch. I think they got a pair of birkenstock insoles. Can't prove it though.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

my current mt curs have been no problem, watching over the homestead , when they were pups if I left a glove or hat laying about it would dissapear no livestock, children ,wandering berry pickers ,or meter readers are at risk . varmits , thieves ,and bigfoots beware , my front door still has the scars from a tiny dotshound pup I was giving to a friend in a couple days and was keeping in the house . in moms house as young men my brother got a pit bull that destroyed a room chewing holes in the drywall repared by us before mom found out, but eating antque table legs led to his rehomeing and almost to ours as well . a little terrier renowned by its breeders to varmit proof the farm ,tree squirles , fend off intruders and bears . only led to piles of feathers as chickens fancy pigeons and barn cats met their maker soon as my back was turned . age has not only slowed me down but i'v learned somehow a couple things . from my old hunting, horse teamster grand paw n uncles . if you hunt birds use a pointer , hounds for trailing , bull dogs for guarding fenced in tresures . but for all around farm helper get you a Cur .


----------



## citxmech (Dec 26, 2011)

Besides my wifes new glasses, this was probably it.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Oooouu, a down filled comforter...$$$...


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2014)

Army Men pass intact and still poised for combat. Barbie did not fare so well... Her foot was recognizable.
Garden hose looks interesting when it makes its second appearance! LOL!


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

A pair of 15 inch speakers and custom box. I had a customer dog eat all the fins of their air conditioner.It did not get in to the charged copper lines. I had a friend that had a service call of no air The culprit was their dog got under the house and ripped the wires that powers the unit down and then chewed it in half. Yes it killed the dog.:yuck:


----------



## surfmonkey (Sep 18, 2014)

Our dalmatian ate our couch when she was a pup. We came home to find the cushions torn to shreds and the stuffing throughout the house. Thankfully it was an old couch. The worst is probably my husband's bow. Last month my husband and I got new bows for hunting. Our pug puppy somehow got our bedroom door open and for some reason decided my husband's bow looked like a good chew toy. My husband was very mad, couldn't look at the dog for 3 days. Luckily was able to order and replace the chewed parts, even got my husband some upgrades so he wouldn't be so mad.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

What is it with them eating down comforters?! My female Doberman ate huge holes in 2 of mine!!!


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

aoconnor1 said:


> What is it with them eating down comforters?! My female Doberman ate huge holes in 2 of mine!!!


Tastes like chicken!?

I've been lucky in that of my 3 dogs(GSD, Aussie, Std Poodle) none of them have catastrophically destroyed anything of value to me, caught them nibbling on a few things but stopped them before any real damage was done.....or maybe because I made sure they were confined away from getting into trouble and was able to successfully redirect them to 'toys' for chewing.

Finding the _right_ 'toys' was key, some of them were destroyed in less than 10 minutes, didn't buy those kind again. Those 'tennis balls' at the farm and pet stores....worthless, GS could pop them in 2-3 chomps.....bags of tennis balls from Target's sporting goods section held up much, much longer and were not much more expensive.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

My hound mix ate my very first drop spindle, cup hook and all. He also used to eat any unattended underwear, regardless who they belonged to or the undergarment's state of cleanliness, right up to the waistband. Thankfully we broke him of his destructive habits.

When I was a kid, my little brother got a Brittany pup one Christmas. Cutest, silkiest little dog I'd ever seen. One day I fell asleep on the couch and woke up to find my glasses taken right off my face and chewed beyond recognition and half the t-shirt eaten right off my back.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Taylor R. said:


> My hound mix ate my very first drop spindle, cup hook and all. He also used to eat any unattended underwear, regardless who they belonged to or the undergarment's state of cleanliness, right up to the waistband. Thankfully we broke him of his destructive habits.
> 
> When I was a kid, my little brother got a Brittany pup one Christmas. Cutest, silkiest little dog I'd ever seen. One day I fell asleep on the couch and woke up to find my glasses taken right off my face and chewed beyond recognition and half the t-shirt eaten right off my back.


Are you a lite sleeper? LOL!

Wade


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm laughing (with you, not at you!) at some of the stories.

So far, beside the ATV, Ellie's eaten several lawn chairs, an endless number of barn shoes and work gloves, half our sweet potato crop (BAD dog), uncountable numbers of potted plants and assorted landscaping -- sunflowers, hollyhocks, etc -- a few tools, a few dog beds, my underwear, old towels hung on the porch railing to dry, and plenty of firewood. She likes oak. 

I love this dog to death -- she's super smart and incredibly high energy and athletic. Unfortunately, that also means she has a very busy mind, which leads to destruction when she's bored. (Running her a couple miles a day beside a quad helps, but doesn't completely stop, the destruction.)

She's slowing down a bit and I think I see a light at the end of the tunnel, but sheesh. 

(My twelve year old aussie/heeler mix ate the telephone box outside my house when she was about the same age as this pup, and untold other things. I've been through this before. Cassidy, the older dog, was nowhere near as athletic as Ellie is, though. It lends a whole new level of challenge to the whole ordeal of puppyhood when you've got a puppy that has Ellie's athletic abilities.)


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Aaaaaand .... she ate the waste water hose for the travel trailer I live in this weekend. Quite the mess before I realized it. (It's connected to a pump that pumps the waste up to our septic.) At least the ground isn't frozen yet.

She also dug up a planter on the deck, and got into a bag of bone meal in the barn, and ate a pair of my underwear that I dropped on the way to the washing machine, and ate the bed in her dog house.

We're getting revenge. She's going to the vet tomorrow for a little *ahem* surgery. The world does NOT need any more like her. 

I am not looking forward to keeping her in a crate after the surgery. She shrieks when confined. 

(This dog goes for a multi-mile run almost every day beside a quad, I play fetch with her several times a day, she's mastered most obedience commands, she has two other dogs to play with and a fenced acre, and she gets a tremendous amount of attention from everyone all day long. She's an absolute sweet heart, and the neighbor kids ask to play with her when their parents come over to visit. This is NOT a dog who is bored/neglected/ignored. She's just the most hyper animal I've ever known.)


----------



## linnell (Aug 14, 2014)

When my first pyrenees was young and had access to our clothesline he would steal laundry off of it and bury it in the yard. We didn't catch on for a few weeks because he only would steal one maybe two articles of laundry. It was pretty confusing at first, but then one day mowing the yard a corner of a beach towel got caught in the blades and pulled it out of the ground, then I realized what had happened and we got to digging looking for other laundry.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

We had two dogs that were bad in different ways about this. One was a pitbull mix who would rip furniture--sofas, matresses, chairs, pillows--to shred if we left him alone. He would climb out of the kennel so we had to chain him outside when we were gone (even though that is illegal here). We also had a beagle who would chew up anything plastic. Get her a squeek toy and she would shred it just to get the plastic squeeker out. We would have to clean out her nest behind the sofa about every three months just to get the giant pile of chewed up plastics--pens, pop bottle lids, etc--from accumulating too bad. Problem was that she would sometimes get the plastic wedged between her teeth and it was quite the task to force her mouth open and get in there to get it unstuck. She would walk around frothing like she had rabies when it happened, but then did everything possible to keep us from helping her out. Both were good dogs, especially the beagle. We have more funny stories about that dog than we do about people.


----------



## Rectifier (Jun 12, 2011)

Porcupines. Constantly...

Otherwise, all of my squashes from the garden last year. I didn't get to eat a single one!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Had a German Short Haired Pointer back in the 70's when I lived in S FLA. Her name was Sally. She chewed and she chewed. I drove a Chev 4X4 truck with one of those "cargo lamp"s on the cab. When you opened the door it would come on or you could just turn it on. Mighty handy for those dark swampy nights. Sally chewed that sucker right off of there plastic lens, bulb, wiring and housing!!!! The only part left was the screws that held it onto the cab!!! I was tad surprised she did not get those too. 

Then, I was building her a nice dog house and was just about done and put tar paper on the roof just before the shingles. Went in the house for lunch and when I went back outside to finish, she had climbed up on that thing and ate the tar paper slap off. 

Well, I was one mad rascal and I said, Sally, I'm fixen to teach you a lesson you won't forget and wadded some tar paper up into a ball and put it in her mouth and yep.......I duct taped her mouth shut. Was gonna leave it on there a bit and went inside to tell my wife something and went back out and whata ya know? She ate the duct tape and tar paper. 
I ended up giving ole Sally to a friend. With an almost finished dog house.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Ellie continues to find things to eat. I think the most recent was the insulation and heat tape off the pipe between the well house and water tank. 

She's also started dragging the cushions from the lawn furniture on the porch out into the yard to lay on. She actually lines the cushions up neatly, so she can lay on more than one. 

Most of this dog's problem is she's just too dang smart for her own good.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Loudo is a mix of Doxie/Rat Terrier/Jack/Pom and he is a mice, rat and rodent killer with a very sharp set of teeth. While a puppy, the worst thing he chewed up was a computer cord at a very inconvenient time as hubby was working on his computer and it was plugged into an outlet. So he had to run out and buy one at a store immediately. He did a little chewing on the rims of a few leather slippers and that was it, no other puppy damage. The only thing he chews up as an adult dog are pens or pencils if they hit the floor so we have to watch that, we believe he thinks they are sticks. He does not chew on furniture, doors or shoes of any kind and never did. ?? I thought the breeds he is would chew up all kinds of things...weird. LOL

The other day he took a rubber chicken, a stuffed bear and a stuffed doll shape, lining them up in a row. Then he selected his teddy bear and ran off with it...leaving the other two toys there. Incidentally, the other two toys are my sons two dogs...it was funny. He will carry his teddy, toss it and play with it..never chewing it up. His toys last forever!


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Had one that chewed on me for a while. Took me a while to get loose from him and up off the ground.


----------



## mollymae (Feb 10, 2010)

Brand new backpack gasoline leaf blower. We had just used it for the first time when it started raining. Brought it onto the screened in back porch. We always leave one screened door propped open so the dogs can come in and out without going THROUGH the screen. The next day we found the leaf blower had been drug outdoors and completely destroyed. There were a few bits of chipmunk found at the scene. :/


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

So this weekend, Ellie ate the couch the dogs sleep on (actually pulled it several feet), a glove, and she carried a number of pieces of firewood out into the yard and made kindling of them.

Then she ate a chicken that flew over the fence. :hair Not entirely unexpected for a young catahoula/heeler cross, but frustrating. 

I'm going to strangle this dog. I love her to death, she's got so much potential, but I want to strangle her.


----------



## aleefarms (Jul 23, 2014)

Sunday afternoon I found the fuse box and much of the wiring harness from my farm tractor lying on the ground in the pasture. The seat was also full of holes! &#128513; Dallas is 10 months old so I'm sure I have another year to deal with the chewing. I have given her chew toys, boots, etc but she just wants everything she can reach.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

5 minutes ago he did this! Groan, I was spinning the yarn with this spindle I have been working on two Icelandic Fleeces...yes, I mentioned him above, he only chews pencils or pens he finds on the ground so we keep them picked up...he took this off the stool, me being unaware! Now I have to go find my spare...thank goodness I have one!


----------



## countrywife514 (Jan 26, 2015)

We have a don juan gotti blue female and a rednose. Our pitts seemed to think our neighbor's chow was their food as soon as it stepped in the yard...it was awful!!! Thankfully he didn't like his dog all that much and he excepted a puppy from the litter we were having at the time.


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Our now 15 year old Chesepeake has always had separation anxiety when the mama (me) is gone too long. As a pup he chewed thru the square spindles on a brand new Mission Style Dining Room chair, chewed the entire corner off our hand carved footboard passed down from Grandma, ate a young pear tree and chewed thru the seatbelt and back of my Trailblazer seat. Our Maremma pup ate hubbies snowmobile gloves, his saw's all, and her appetite for extension cords has surpassed 6 in her 2 short years. Thank goodness she does not see the goat kids as a fun snack!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Me and my little sister were riding our bikes to the store in town. We had a little collie mix dog that followed us everywhere, Louie. We were riding on the sidewalk and, just as we were passing the hardware store, a man stepped out of the door. My sister almost ran into him but, he spun around, let the front wheel go between his legs, and stopped her by grabbing hold of the handle bars. That was the worst thing one of my dogs ever chewed up. The man never let my sister fall over, which, in hindsight, probably would have benefitted him greatly. He was awfully nice about the whole thing, and my parents paid his doctor bills and for new pants. True story.


----------



## SteffenNate (Feb 2, 2015)

We have two English bulldogs. Our female goat.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

A medicine bottle full of Inderal. Stupid dog.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

mekasmom said:


> A medicine bottle full of Inderal. Stupid dog.


But he had great blood pressure! 

Muttley used to jump and tug the laundry off the line - I finally stopped hanging out the laundry until he outgrew it. He was also death on hoses and extension cords. Thankfully, he never seemed to chew on a live cord. Of course, if he had (and survived), I might not have had to mend quite so many of them. Thank goodness he's mellowed since then!


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

SteffenNate said:


> We have two English bulldogs. Our female goat.


I am an English Bully owner and lover as well. My girl has never been a rampant chewer, but if a plastic water bottle hits the floor, watch out! My Sophia will have it "de-capped" quickly and efficiently, and then will get down to the serious chewing on that bottle. It makes so much noise, but she just loves it! Silly bullies


----------



## boerboy (Oct 7, 2012)

A big portion of my motorcycle seat...


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

countrywife514 said:


> We have a don juan gotti blue female and a rednose. Our pitts seemed to think our neighbor's chow was their food as soon as it stepped in the yard...it was awful!!! Thankfully he didn't like his dog all that much and he excepted a puppy from the litter we were having at the time.


Do a little research on your dogs and you may be surprised. They are cross breeds. Any pit bull with gotti, razorsedge, or a blue dog in the papers is mixed. Just ask the man who started them.


----------



## SteffenNate (Feb 2, 2015)

aoconnor1 said:


> I am an English Bully owner and lover as well. My girl has never been a rampant chewer, but if a plastic water bottle hits the floor, watch out! My Sophia will have it "de-capped" quickly and efficiently, and then will get down to the serious chewing on that bottle. It makes so much noise, but she just loves it! Silly bullies


After our vet came out and put stitches in the goat" face, he said some/most dogs instinct to chase will take over if something runs away from them. Our two boys hadn't had any contact with other animals (other dogs yes, cats, goats etc no. they've been indoor dogs) until we moved out in the country. We're still nervous to let them be down by the barns for fear that they'll get back in the goat pen or get ahold of another barn cat.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

The dog has been wearing a shock collar since she ate the chicken, so we can discretely employ "Hand of God" training in regards to chickens.

She chewed up the remote for the trainer last night. How she did this without zapping herself, I don't know, but I didn't hear any yelping. It still works, it's just a little mangled. 

This is one of the most challenging dogs I've ever known as far as keeping her out of trouble goes. She's a GOOD dog, she's just a lot of dog. She's a bad combination of scary smart, hyperactive, and incredibly athletic and coordinated (I just watched her _run _backwards _up the stairs_ because she wanted to keep her eyes on me because I might have a treat) and did I say smart? Sigh. She gets bored in about two seconds flat, and then she starts tearing stuff up. She wants to please when she's with you, but the moment you're out of sight, all bets are off. 

She's fun (it's amazing to see the light go on after just a couple repetitions of a new command, and to watch her figure things out most dogs would never get), but wow is she a major handful.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Our 3 month old Catahoula pup tried eating our bathroom vanity -- we now have to keep the door closed at all times.
Also our laundry baskets for dirty laundry must be kept in a closed closet or up on the dresser top.

We're started a puppy training course last Saturday.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Brand new paint sprayer hose, cord, parts. New garden hoses. 
A thick electrical wire I thought was live, dog not found fried, so it wasn't live...

DH still doesn't know the paint sprayer is chewed up. Shhhh, don't tell him! lol


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Our male pyr chewed the power box off the side of the house once. And 
30 yrs ago we had a male cocker spaniel that chewed up a superscription bottle of digitalis. (I've taken it since childhood to prevent and control Afib) We had to have his stomach pumped, and paid for 2 days in the animal hospital.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

In the last week, Ellie's dug up two planters on the porch (no plants in them because, winter, but quite the mess), and one night she scattered firewood all over the yard and deck for no apparent reason other than that she was bored. At least when she chews logs up we can use the kindling ... 

We have been working with her on the chickens (on the principle of "chose your battles") and when we put her in with the chickens this weekend, she sat on top of the quad that was parked in the chicken pen -- my father was cleaning it and using the dump bed on the quad to haul the old litter to the garden -- and she wouldn't approach the birds even when I gave the chickens some dog kibble. Chickens give electric shocks via her collar if she gets too close to them, don'tcha know. I still wouldn't trust her alone with them, because she's just too smart and has too much prey drive, but that's a big improvement.


----------



## Hdunc20 (Mar 13, 2015)

Honestly the worst things he has chewed up is 5 guinypigs and tryed to eat my rooster


----------

